# What are your favourite three sites in the UK?



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a thought that I hope will be of interest to others, can you list your "favourite" top 3 UK sites?

For me they would probably be;

*CC site at Longleat* - I love hearing the animals when the Park is closed and cycling around the area.

CC site in Bristol - *Baltic Wharf* - easy to get into Bristol by bike and a nice site IMO

*C&CC site at Oxford *- good location for going in to see Oxford on bus or bike and a nice level site in good weather, the warden is very helpful too.

That's a starter for 3 for the rest of you...... :smile2:

If this proves popular, we could start a similar one in each of the Foreign Touring sections - it might raise the profile of MHF..... and give all of us some new thoughts o places to go when we get the chance.... :grin2:

Dave


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Swiss farm Touring (Henley on Thames)
Bridge villas (Wallingford Oxfordshire)
Brighton CC (Sussex)


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Baltic Wharf...Bristol. CC
Cheltenham Racecourse..CC
York...CC 

Nidge


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

White cliffs of Dover - astern:laugh:


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

So very rarely use sites that we have only one favourite - Sango Sands at Durness. Over the 7 years we have had the MH we have stayed a total of 10 nights - the highest figure for any site we have used.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im not sure I have stayed on three sites in the UK.

I agree with Captain Over (Above) back of the Dover Calais ferry.

I do like CL sites though. Flamborough and Salcombe being two that spring to mind. Croft Working mens club is ace where we had the FC music Rally. Its like Phoenix nights with a field.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Like Alan, very, very rarely use sites. But one we do use is CC Abbey Wood - purely for the shear convenience of getting into Central London.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Only ever stayed on 4 sites in the Uk. all were crap run by little Hitlers, That's why I go over the water where my euros are valued , even when they charge a 'tourist' tax. bluddy frogs :frown2:


tony


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't yet reached the stage where the site might be a destination in itself. What makes a site good to me is the access it gives to places I want to be and things I want to do. It's a bonus if the site has good views good pitches and good facilities. Looking through the sites I've been to more than once, or the ones I'd like to return to, it would have been easier to give a top ten but I'm sticking to three, even if they'll have changed by tomorrow

*1 Abbey Wood CC*
We've stayed here on seven occasions, that's more than anywhere else. I'm a South East Londoner who has now lived in Yorkshire just over half my life. I've lots of reasons for staying in London, a chance to visit relatives on the way to the continent, the usual touristy London things but mostly taking in a gallery visit, a walk around Greenwich Park which is next to where I went to school. Three years ago I also had an eye operation at King's College Hospital and for a while have to go back annually for monitoring, so we make it an opportunity to stay at either Abbey Wood or Crystal Palace. I could easily have chosen Crystal Palace instead of Abbey Wood as one of my three.

*2. Chatsworth CC*
We've made three visits to here, usually in the Autumn. You just have to walk out of a side gate to be in Chatsworth's parkland. There is no charge for this part, or to visit the cafeteria, restaurant and shops in the old stable block, but you do have to pay to visit the house and gardens. Having seen the house once I can take it or leave it but the gardens I can visit again and again. They are vast and beautiful with Autumn colours, and there is an annual sculpture exhibition http://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions/2016/beyond-limits-l16010.html
I must remember to visit at another time of the year, perhaps to see what the gardens are like in Spring.
x
*3.Oxford C&CC*
We visited in January last year and didn't manage to see everything we'd have liked to. Later in the year we returned from France by ferry, arriving at Poole in the early morning. We fancied a stop on the way home so just turned up at Oxford on spec well before the regulation hour and were given a pitch. It's the first time we've turned up at a site in England without booking. There are still lots of things to do in Oxford, we'd particularly like to take our ten year old granddaughter to the wonderful Natural History Museum. There's an easy bus ride from the nearby P&R into the city and the site is just behind a Go Outdoors store. Sanitary block is ancient but OK in the women's side, but John says the drainage in the men's is hopeless.

I've restricted my choice to actual campsites, maybe CLs, CSs, Britstops etc. could be another thread.

Chris


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

CC site in Stonehaven - Aberdeenshire
Excellent site right at the beach and a ten minute walk along the seafront into Stonehaven itself.

CC site in York (Rowantree) 
Simply for its location in the centre of York

Milton of Fonab - private site in Pitlochry - Perthshire
Well run private site on the outskirts of the lovely Pitlochy

Many others worth visiting home and abroad


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Fforest Fields, Hundred House, Powys
Pembrey Country Park, Carmarthenshire (not the CC site, the one inside the park)
Cillforch CL, just outside Aberaeron


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

CC Lady Margaret's, Chirk
CC York Rowntree Park
C&CC Ebury Hill


----------



## Handysue (May 5, 2011)

My favourite 3 sites have already been mentioned, but here goes.
1) York - Rowntree Park
2) Chatsworth
3) Bristol - Baltic wharf.
I agree with ChrisandJohn that the location is far FAR more important than the site itself.

Can we please start a thread where we can post details of sites which are are walkable or cycleable to somewhere of interest, even if it is a small village, it would save me hours on google earth trying to fathom out if a road has a footpath.
The site write-ups are useless because they more often than not cater for caravans and state they are close to something when it is a 10 minute drive away with no safe footpath.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Handysue said:


> My favourite 3 sites have already been mentioned, but here goes.
> 1) York - Rowntree Park
> 2) Chatsworth
> 3) Bristol - Baltic wharf.
> ...


I completely agree that reviews and site write-ups are useless because they seem to assume the use of a car. It's something that really irritates me. We're restricted to walking, taking a bus, or of course driving tne van off site, as we don't take bikes with us.

Chris


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

C&c club Canterbury 
Church farm holiday park aldeburgh 
[email protected] club st Neots Cambridge. 
As we only get weekends away so far distance is a problem


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Handysue said:


> Can we please start a thread where we can post details of sites which are are walkable or cycleable to somewhere of interest, even if it is a small village, it would save me hours on google earth trying to fathom out if a road has a footpath.
> .


AFAIK, even though you are not a subscriber (hopefully YET) there is no reason why such a thread should not be started, it would be of benefit to a great many members as we all can have mobility problems and many published site reviews are published by users of towed leisure vehicles or c......s

Go ahead and start one, if you are not sure how, go the Active Topics page by clicking on the link above the thread and then find this thread listed, on the far right hand side you should find "UK Touring", click on that and it will bring up the overall page for that section of MHF.

On the left hand side of that page you will see a box labelled " > Post New Thread", click on that and a new thread will start, put in a suitable eye-catching title such as "sites within easy walking/cycling" or similar, put into the main box exactly what you would like to see and perhaps why and even a couple of examples if you can and then post the new thread.

Hopefully you will rapidly get replies BUT until you are a paid subscriber you are limited to a total of 5 posts AFAIK so think carefully before replying - or even better pay the £12.50 per year and become a active member - everyone is welcome and such a request is bound to attract interest from many other members.

Good idea, well worth floating it for other's comments too, :grin2::grin2:

Dave


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

It looks like Handysue has posted 23 times, so surely she is a subscriber?


Chris


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

1) CC site at Grummore, Altnaharra.
Because it takes a little effort to get there. No services, no pollution and no noise except the sound of sheep on the wind.

2) Waren Mill Caravan & Camping, Northumberland.
Because my mother was raised in a two house hamlet nearby, and I can re-visit all those childhood haunts and walk in the Cheviots.

3) Mrs Rollo's CS at Reydon, near Southwold.
Because there is so much coastal walking, plus Adnams Broadside or Ghost Ship to enjoy. Proper warm beer.






.


----------



## Handysue (May 5, 2011)

I am a subscriber, I just don't post very often.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're well know for avoiding sites like the plague, but one site I would recommend is Sligachan on Skye, first stayed there in a tent, Seagull nicked our breakfast carrier bag and all, great site at the foot of the cuillins,, only stayed there once in the van, and it was off season so closed but open if you didn't mind there being no facilities.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@57.2...4!1seQkGrT4KzIXAnFatw_hJ1g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Kaytutt said:


> Fforest Fields, Hundred House, Powys
> Pembrey Country Park, Carmarthenshire (not the CC site, the one inside the park)
> Cillforch CL, just outside Aberaeron


You do know that you can actually take your van outside Wales don't you? :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

siggie said:


> You do know that you can actually take your van outside Wales don't you? :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


 Aye, we've tried it a few times and all 

We use our van most weekends so frequent local places most often :wink2:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

1. CLACHTOLL BAY SCOTLAND ..... Out of the way and fantastic walks along the coast

2. NEW ENGLAND BAY CC ...... Same again, out of the way and right on the beach

3. GARLIESTON ......Same again just out of the way


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

siggie said:


> You do know that you can actually take your van outside Wales don't you? :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


Only SOME people are allowed to do that......:grin2:

Dave


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Although I try to go to new sites all the time there are a few I like to return to:
CC Moreton in Marsh, go there every year for my Birthday, visit the Arboretum and drive the van to Bourton on Water for the day, they have MH parking.
Houghton Mill, ex CC now NT but with the same wardens, good for cycling to St Neots and down the busway or into Huntingdon.
Ferry Meadows again good for cycling into Peterborough or a steam train ride there.
For fishing I go to Greenhill Leisure Park near Bicester.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The last three until we have been to the next three!:smile2:


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Baltic Wharf CC, Going again tomorrow.
Brighton CC
Not sure about a third one though.
Brian


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

talogon said:


> Baltic Wharf CC, Going again tomorrow.
> Brighton CC
> Not sure about a third one though.
> Brian


I thought Baltic Wharf was due to have been closed about a year ago.

What is the latest?

Geoff


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> I thought Baltic Wharf was due to have been closed about a year ago.
> 
> What is the latest?
> 
> Geoff


The Caravan Club has come to an agreement with Bristol City Council to extend the lease for a further 3 years (as of September 2015).


----------

